# Menu infrarouge disparu depuis Yosemite - Impossible de connecter ma télécommande



## TomPanam (19 Février 2015)

Bonjour,

Depuis la MAJ de mon ordi sur Yosemite (aujourd'hui en version 10.10.2), impossible de jumeler ma télécommande à mon macbook Pro. 
Le gros problème c'est que dans "Préf. Système/Sécurité/Général/Avancés" Je n'ai que 2 lignes :
- Se déconnecter après ...
- Exiger un mot de passe ...
Mais rien concernant l'infrarouge.

Sur mon macbook du bureau qui est sur la version 10.9.5 la télécommande fonctionne très bien et la ligne concernant l'infrarouge est visible.

J'espère que vous pourrez m'aider à trouver la solution pour que je puisse de nouveau jumeler ma télécommande à mon macbook pro


----------



## pascalformac (19 Février 2015)

Bienvenue
petit rappel en dessous des trucs à faire
(je commencerai par un demarrage sans extension)


*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*


*tester sur une autre session
verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction à problème sur un autre compte- une session2
( session1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tester sur un vrai compte 2,  compte invité si c'est très ponctuel
Au besoin créer un vrai compte test ( preferences systeme/ comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours, pour tests ou examen des differences de fichiers
Si ca marche sur session2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la session1

si ca ne marche pas bien sur session2 , le souci est un niveau plus haut ( application, OS ou matériel) et on passe aux mesures globales


*mesures globales*

*réparation des permissions

* verification réparation du volume

*Avoir son OS à jour

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS
et ce quelles que soient les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier toutes les mises à jour

**Autres*
-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Février 2015)

Hello,
moi j'essaye d'activer l'infrarouge, je vais bien dans Sécurité et confidentialité, général, mais je n'ai même pas un thème sur infrarouge (pour jumelage d'un ordi de plongée). J'ai été sur support apple, je suis leur procédure, oui je suis sur Mavericks 10.9.5

*OS X Mavericks: Activer ou désactiver la réception infrarouge*

Vous pouvez activer ou désactiver la réception infrarouge dans les préférences Sécurité et confidentialité. Lorsque vous activez la réception infrarouge pour votre Mac, tout appareil à infrarouge situé à proximité peut le contrôler. Vous pouvez désactiver la réception infrarouge pour empêcher tout contrôle indésirable de votre Mac ou le jumelage avec une télécommande.


Cliquez sur le cadenas pour le déverrouiller, puis saisissez un nom et un mot de passe d’administrateur.
Cliquez sur Options avancées.
Sélectionnez « Désactiver le récepteur à infrarouge pour télécommande » pour désactiver la réception infrarouge ou désélectionnez cette option pour activer la réception infrarouge.
Pour configurer votre Mac afin qu’il réponde à une télécommande spécifique, cliquez sur Jumeler, puis suivez les instructions à l’écran.
mais je n'ai rien sur mon écran sur l'infrarouge.

Merci pour l'aide.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2015)

Bonsoir,

quel modèle de Mac ?


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Février 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> quel modèle de Mac ?



Hello,

J'ai çà:

Nom du modèle :   iMac
  Identifiant du modèle :   iMac14,1
  Nom du processeur :   Intel Core i5
  Vitesse du processeur :   2,7 GHz
  Nombre de processeurs :   1
  Nombre total de cœurs :   4
  Cache de niveau 2 (par cœur) :   256 Ko
  Cache de niveau 3 :   4 Mo
  Mémoire :   8 Go
  Version de la ROM de démarrage :   IM141.0108.B01
  Version SMC (système) :   2.14f19


----------



## Anonyme (28 Février 2015)

Sorry, but :







_(source : Mactracker, les derniers iMac ayant l'IR sont les modèles Mid-2011)_


----------



## ScubaARM (28 Février 2015)

Donc ça veut dire que je n'ai pas l'infrarouge sur mon mac?
Diantre


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2015)

ScubaARM a dit:


> Donc ça veut dire que je n'ai pas l'infrarouge sur mon mac?
> Diantre


Tu pourrais bidouiller


----------



## subsole (1 Mars 2015)

Si tu as un iPhone, il existe une alternative, l'application Remote pour iPhone.



Renaud31 a dit:


> Encore une fois, si la mention "Thread Starter" figurait sous l'avatar du posteur qui a ouvert le fil, ça éviterait cette erreur : d'un coup d'oeil on verrait que scubaARM n'est pas l'initiateur du fil.



Je plussois X100000000000 !


----------



## Locke (1 Mars 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Alors supprime mon message si c'est possible.


C'est fait.


----------



## ScubaARM (1 Mars 2015)

Hello, je pense faire plus simple et me soulager de quelques euros pour l'interface infrarouge dédiée à mon ordi de plongée. Elle se branche sur un port usb, le site scubapro propose de charger les drivers qui vont bien. Je préfère m'appauvrir car côté bricole et bidouille, aïe aïe aïe


----------



## ScubaARM (15 Avril 2015)

Avis
Avis
Avis à la population,
En voulant charger mes données d'ordinateur de plongée avec une clé usb irda, j'ai trouvé cela :

1- procurez-vous une clé Irda MCS7780 (celle vendue par Uwatec est exactement ce qu'il faut) : http://www.pccables.com/70635.htm
2- ensuite allez télécharger le driver sur le même site
(les informations pour les techniciens sont sur : http://www.asix.com.tw/products.php?op=pItemdetail&PItemID=112;74;109&)
3- il y a une notice d'installation sur pdf du driver dans le fichier télécharger (que du bonheur)

Cette clé usb Irda peut intéresser pour toute autre usage


----------

